# Help! Need to know how many birds per cage!



## Chinnychews (Dec 26, 2013)

I just inherited a LOT of birds from a friend who is going through a horrible life situation. All the cockatiels were in one cage, it is approx. 36x18x 52 or thereabouts. Anyhow there were about 17 birds in the cage. A lot of them had feathers missing on the top of their heads and necks from being pecked on. I have removed 6 so far, but the cage is still crowded. I have another large cage that I can move some into, but I am wondering how many birds per cage that size would be best for them? I may keep a few but the rest I plan on finding new homes for. Only one of them is tame.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chinnychews said:


> I just inherited a LOT of birds from a friend who is going through a horrible life situation. All the cockatiels were in one cage, it is approx. 36x18x 52 or thereabouts. Anyhow there were about 17 birds in the cage. A lot of them had feathers missing on the top of their heads and necks from being pecked on. I have removed 6 so far, but the cage is still crowded. I have another large cage that I can move some into, but I am wondering how many birds per cage that size would be best for them? I may keep a few but the rest I plan on finding new homes for. Only one of them is tame.


That is maybe the size for two cockatiels, 17 is outrageous. This is where I have to tell you you're going to have to get rid of 15 of them or build an indoor aviary. Here is a useful link on building your own, check back I might find some more:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=75841

Edit: Here is another good link that covers safe building materials and how to prepare them:

http://www.finchinfo.com/housing/build_your_own.php


----------



## Chinnychews (Dec 26, 2013)

Darkel777 said:


> That is maybe the size for two cockatiels, 17 is outrageous. This is where I have to tell you you're going to have to get rid of 15 of them or build an indoor aviary. Here is a useful link on building your own, check back I might find some more:
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=75841
> 
> ...


Trust me, you do not have to tell me that. I am working on getting them ready to find new homes for them. There is no room in my home for an indoor aviary. They are being well taken care of, I just need to get their numbers down, waaaaayyyy down.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chinnychews said:


> Trust me, you do not have to tell me that. I am working on getting them ready to find new homes for them. There is no room in my home for an indoor aviary. They are being well taken care of, I just need to get their numbers down, waaaaayyyy down.


Where do you live? If you live near Tennessee I might be interested in taking a few off your hands.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh no, these poor birds sound so crowded and stressed out! I think cage size may have been a factor in why one of my birds got plucked bald... there were 3 birds in the cage and now that I've learned more about cockatiels, their cage is not even really ideal for 2 birds.

I sympathize with not having room for an aviary. Definitely let the forum know where you are located and some people may be able to help at least temporarily provide homes for them. I would be interested if you're nearby since we are thinking of adopting a new bird if we end up rehoming our little pied sociopath, but we cannot take in an untame one.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No wonder they're a mess, they have no room to get away from each other. Same here, I have room for one more, but only one more. Anymore than 3 and my cage is too small. I'd be happy to help if you are around my area


----------



## Chinnychews (Dec 26, 2013)

I am hoping that I will be able to start selling some of them soon so that I can afford to buy supplies for them. As it stands right now I am going to have to buy some more cages, food, mineral blocks, cuttlebone, seed and water cups, toys and the list goes on. I just sold a pair of my fife canaries which will help a bit. Luckily I know someone who is selling the kind of cages I like for only $20 so I will be going to pick some up soon.


----------



## Lavasliltiels (Nov 3, 2012)

where are you located could be willing to help, am interested in one for myself I am looking for a male are they really skitich, that's ok I have lots of patience. I am interested in anything but a pearl , only because I already have 2 and would like a different color.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

ill take one as well if you are close by.


----------



## Chinnychews (Dec 26, 2013)

Just a very quick update as I have babies to feed and am then leaving to go and drop off a four of the birds. Since my last post I have found wonderful homes for 27 of the birds. All is well and though I can't say that I am getting my sanity back since I never had it in the first place (otherwise why would I have gotten myself into this).


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, that's fantastic that you have found homes for so many. Well done!


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

My 'flight cage' measures 46inch wide 36inch deep and 42inch high on a 2ft stand. I have 7 tiels all living together.The perches are spaced out so that they can FLY from one to another.All 7 are happy and healthy.I don't think that I have to many tiels together. What do YOU think and how large are your cages


----------

